# Ferret Nations @ ferr.com for 154.99 + 5$ Shipping



## CrazyRattieMommie (May 23, 2007)

i got one! came to 159.99!!


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

i saw some FNs on ebay yesterday for $139.00.. but i couldn't find the shipping price. who knows how much that is!

but i think i'm going to get a FN soon, since i'm getting a job thursday.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

thats a good deal!


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, I just got one! Its a great deal! I wish the sale was thro the 8th, because thats when I get paid, I would get two lol. (the sale on shipping is only this week thro the 7th.)


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

whats the link to the site... i just tried ferr.com and its not working... those are good deals!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Alyssa_Rat said:


> whats the link to the site... i just tried ferr.com and its not working... those are good deals!


http://www.ferret.com/


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The link for the actual double FN (sometimes it vanishes from their search): Link

It's a great deal! 5$ shipping through the 14th!


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm ordering mine tomorrow! *jumps up and down*


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

I ordered mine yesterday, and got confirmation, but not confirmation yet that it was shipped (the email said they try to get it out same day). 

When ordering from Ferret.com, how long did your FN take to arrive?


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

It been a week since ordering mine, I'll update when I get it .


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

I just emailed ferret.com and asked how long the 5 dollar shipping was going on for. She told me they may continue for the rest of June, so anyone wanting the FN should still check back there throughout June. Great deal!


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I just got my FN by fedex!! I've got to wait until my dad comes home to help (me) put it together. I've already got bedding ideas for it, so I'll update w/ pics tomorrow when its put together !


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Ooo, that was quick! Very happy that it didn't take 2-3 weeks like the website said it might. I AM SO EXCITED FOR MINE TO COME!


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Still waiting....it shipped on Monday I guess, I want it now!!!!!


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Mine was shipped 10 days ago and it's still not hereeeeee. I'm gonna be impatient and throw a fit here soon! Lol


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

And I just recently went through the whole Petsmart pricematch thing through Ferret.com. This would have been much easier.

Oh well!


----------



## Lestette (Jun 16, 2007)

Those FN cages are really nice... the only thing that I don't like about them... is you pretty much have t ohave your rats litter trained... There is no room for litter or shavings really... or very little and they will more than likely get kicked out of the cage... 
They are very nice looking cages though... Just for me, it would not be practical.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

My rats weren't litter trained when they went in. I just switched to a towel bedding and never looked back. It's been a few weeks now and I have absolutely no complaints.


----------



## Lestette (Jun 16, 2007)

That's really cool. Don't the rats chew up the towels? Or rather, doesn't it get expensive replacing them?
I have tried towel bedding before with rats that weren't litter trained... I wasn't too impressed with it... 
My girls are over a year old now, and we are trying litter training... But I find that the smell is much easier to manage with a cage that has a deep bottom.
I sure do love the look of the FNs though... I would love to try one...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I actually used Yesterday's News in the bottom pan of my FN for a couple weeks. It worked much better than lighter beddings like shavings or carefresh. However, when I switched to towels the boys almost trained themselves.

My boys have chewed the towels a tiny bit here and there, but not enough so they're unuseable, so I switched to baby blankets and those were hardly touched. Now I've cut my own fleece and they seem to be leaving it alone. And think, the fabric is reuseable, wash and go!


----------

